# شرح تفصيلي لecg



## محمد العصا (10 مايو 2006)

على الرابط هناك شرح لجهاز ال ecg ارجو ان تستفيدو منه ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق الرابط هو التالي....
http://focus.ti.com/docs/solution/folders/print/272.html


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2006)

ألأخ محمد العصا المحترم .
صحيح الشرح مفصل وشامل افدتنا والله كثيرأ .
باركك الله وتشكر .

البغدادي


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااا على الشرح


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس misteka 
هل انت من الشروق اكاديمى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## أبو العز السوري (24 أغسطس 2006)

أخي محمد العصا اذا كان لديك مخططات جهاز Toshiba أرجو أن ترسلها لي اذا أمكن


----------



## طبيب الأجهزة (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ندعيلك بس ... اوي ياعم نقوم نعملك عمرة دلوقتي 
انت شوية ولا ايه 
الله يبارك لك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك االله فيك اخي


----------



## النادكاد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

هلوكيف حال المهندسين


----------



## النادكاد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

:87:اني طالب مرحلة اخيرة في قسم الطب الحياتي (هندسة طبية) اريد فكرة عن مشروع تخرج!!!!!


----------



## المسلم84 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير...

بس طلع الصفحة غير موجودة..


----------



## ليدي لين (1 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## المهندسه زوله (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الصفحه مش موجوده....لييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحه ياباش مهندس


----------



## تحسين العراقي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرابط مش شغال ونرجو كتابة غيره
تقبل مرورى
انتهى


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم إنا نسألك أن تعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن تنفعنا بما علمتنا
امين


----------



## م.عز (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــــــــف شـــــكر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## islamov (27 أغسطس 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

الرابط لا يعمل اخي الحبيب 

ارجوا وتصليحه لتعم الفائده 

شكرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وايد و ما قصرت و الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

احم احم يا اخ الرابط محجوب يؤسفني ان اخرتك بذلك و لكنها الحقيقة و شكرا


----------



## هيثم(1) (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بعد انا المشترك الجديد
اسمي هيثم ادرس في جامعة دمشق كلية الهندسة الطبية السنة الثانية ارجو من الاخوة الاعزاء الذين يريدون طرح المواضيع ان تكون مواضيعهم مرفقة بملفات ال pdf ولكم جزيل الشكررر


----------



## ابو سامي ع (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا كثير اخي بس الرابط مش راضي يفتح معي شو اعمل 
كتير جاي ع بالي اشوف الشرح شكله مفيد


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (8 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## مصطفى جا (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بفتح الربط يقول لى تم حذف المحتويات


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا على المجهود


----------



## اغلى الغوالي (27 مايو 2011)

*شكراااااا على الشرح*​


----------



## المنتصر بالله حسن (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

*شكراااا على الشرح*​


----------



## ECG EKG (23 أغسطس 2013)

thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## ECG EKG (23 أغسطس 2013)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

